# Cichlid Community Suggestions?



## rmmalone (Feb 12, 2006)

To Everyone,

I've had a cichlid aquarium about 1 1/2 years now. Unfortunately (due to a heater failure) I recently lost a majority of my fish. Unfortunately, I currenlty only have one Lipingo Red Dorsal and a Columbian Shark remaining. Being that I am now, basically, starting over (with everything working great for the past 3-4 months now) I was hoping for some suggestions in regards to rebuilding my community of cichlids.

I have an 80 gallon aquarium. The cichlids I have had in the past, and really enjoyed, are:

- Electric Yellow
- Hap Moori
- Morleri
- Frontosa
- Ahli
- Pea****

I was hoping for some feedback on the number of cichlids I should ideally have in the 80 gallon aquarium, along with the best combination (example: 1 Hap Moori, 3 Electric Yellow (2 female, 1 male), etc.). I really tend to enjoy the more colorful cichlids as I'm sure you can tell from my list. I am very open to suggestions!

I have also spent the past couple of months reading books on both the Lake Malawi and Lake Tanganyikan cichlids. I'm wondering if its o.k. to mix the two lakes or if its really better to focus on just one group... and if so which group tends to have the more colorful cichlids?!?!?!

Thanks in advance! I really look forward to your feedback and can't wait to see what suggestions are offered!

Thanks Again,

Mike


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

I suggest you focus on one group instead of mixing Malawis and Tangs.. Im not sure which are more colorful as I have only owned Malawis. If Im not mistaken, the Tangs get larger (over 5 in.) and Malawis stay around 5 in.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

I guess you haven't read my "Can you mix cichlids?" Sticky.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Im going to suggest keyhole cichlids :-D Check them out.


----------



## fnesr (Jan 25, 2006)

Keyhole cich's are New World so you'd probally have to loose the africans to go that route.


----------

